# Anyone used Autoglym HD Cleanse on GRP???



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

I have ordered some of this product for cleaning all the old polish off my classic car and am wondering if anyone has experience of using it on the GRP elements of a MH. I am assured by a member of the car club that it is the quickest easiest way to prepare a car for waxing and if it works on GRP then I will be waxing Tincan probably this weekend

Noel


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

I cannot answer your specific question but I restored the GRP on my van last week. It was dull and dirty after 6 years having only been washed previously. I gave it a good washing with Fenwick's Motorhome Cleaner and then applied Farecla G3, specially developed for GRP and used extensively by the boating fraternity, who swear by it according to the Yachting Chandlers I visited.

At first I applied by hand which was hard work but then used a buffing pad on an electric drill, adding water from a spray bottle as I went. After a few minutes it started to come up really bright and shiny and there was no need for wax although I did put on a protective coat of Autoglym. I did about 4 sq feet at a time.

500mls of G3 will cost you about £18 and is easily enough to do the GRP on a large motorhome. Mine is 28ft and the roof is all GRP.

Let us know how you get on.


David


----------

